# setting communal terr. for I.maculatus



## superuglyllc (Nov 30, 2011)

tropical savanna setting ? sand / coco mix percentage? how deep? wood pieces in several spots im guessing, 70-75 nighttime  85 daytime , 60 %humidity around ?  im just throwing things out there . please help out with info if expierience w/ this species is in this thread , thank you :?


----------



## Hornets inverts (Dec 1, 2011)

Sounds about right, keep the sub damp, plenty of hides and things to climb on. Could use 100% coco peat or 70/30 coco peat/sand


----------



## Michiel (Dec 1, 2011)

I used cocopeat as substrate, 3 cm deep, some cork bark hides temps (25-30 Celsius) and humidity (75% or more): tropical. Not too wet, especially when there are young....


----------



## superuglyllc (Dec 1, 2011)

Go with a tall tank over square ? For vertical bark and and hides

---------- Post added 12-01-2011 at 01:16 PM ------  tank size for about a dozen adults

---------- Post added 12-01-2011 at 01:46 PM ----------

I might even split them up , if not 18x18x18 I'm thinking


----------



## D3N2 (Dec 1, 2011)

Michiel said:


> Not too wet, especially when there are young....


Michiel, I am wondering, why is that?  Especially when they are young?  Are they more susceptible to develop mycosis or something?  Or do they just not like it that wet when they are young?  I am keeping my little 3i/4i I. maculatus in a little vial, and I keep it moist enough that dew drops sometimes form on the sides.


----------



## voldemort (Dec 1, 2011)

I am currently keeping 3 breeding groups (1.4/group) of various locations in a moist environment with a lot of bark and hides. Aside from the occasional misting i also have a water dish on the ground. In terms of slings (2i-4i), i separate them and use film canisters because of cannibalism even if there are enough prey especially during a molt. I currently have 60++  2i, 30++ 3i and some 4i, aside from the adults.

excessive wetness in slings compartment, IME, is detrimental to their health. There are some 2is that died on me when their canisters become too wet or they receive the most amount of water during misting. They look like they're in their premolt, with chubby bodies and less movement.

I use a color coding system for every clutch to monitor their geographical differences, moulting, parentage, etc. Plus an excel program for atleast 5 individuals per clutch with regards to food intake, moulting and later on sex.

i apologize for my long post, i just can't help it when others show an interest in one of my favorite species.:cry:


----------



## superuglyllc (Dec 1, 2011)

Voldemort. Thank you , what did you mean by " use a color coding system for every clutch to monitor their geographical differences, moulting, parentage, etc. Plus an excel program for atleast 5 individuals per clutch with regards to food intake"


----------



## Hornets inverts (Dec 1, 2011)

D3N2 said:


> Michiel, I am wondering, why is that?  Especially when they are young?  Are they more susceptible to develop mycosis or something?  Or do they just not like it that wet when they are young?  I am keeping my little 3i/4i I. maculatus in a little vial, and I keep it moist enough that dew drops sometimes form on the sides.


i have found with liocheles that they are much more susceptable to drowning if there is even the slightest bit of standing water, i'm sure as little as a drop falling from the top could kill a young iso


----------



## superuglyllc (Dec 1, 2011)

tell me what you think of this substrate im thinking of laying down: first layer is 1 cm of sand on bottom on terr.then , 2-3 of 70/30 coco/sand mix (wet that subst.) then put a layer of 2-3 just coco and damp it down till coco is moist through the sand & sand/coco keeping it moist.  ? am i going crazy with this or does this sound ok?


----------



## voldemort (Dec 1, 2011)

superuglyllc said:


> Voldemort. Thank you , what did you mean by " use a color coding system for every clutch to monitor their geographical differences, moulting, parentage, etc. Plus an excel program for atleast 5 individuals per clutch with regards to food intake"


 sorry, didn't made it clear. Here it goes As I said earlier, i put my slings on film canisters and each has a sticker with these kind of text: A1 - 1 - 13. (A1 is for the Female 1 of my breeding group A - 1 is for its first clutch - 13 for individual number) So if i have an A2-3-17 = female 2 of breeding group A - 3rd clutch - individual no. 17. For the color code I use green for A group, orange for B group and blue for C group. BTW, the A group came from Nueva Ecija, B group from Rizal and C group from Cavite, all are provinces here in the Philippines. For the excel program, its quite laborious, here is a sample:

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## superuglyllc (Dec 1, 2011)

wow , are you cross breeding these scorps betwwen different regions at all?


----------



## voldemort (Dec 1, 2011)

superuglyllc said:


> wow , are you cross breeding these scorps betwwen different regions at all?


maybe, in the future, but as of today i like to keep their line pure. BTW, buyers and traders don't mind. If you have any questions regarding Isometrus maculatus i am more than willing to share some of my experiences.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## superuglyllc (Dec 2, 2011)

@voldemort :do u have a communal tank? if so how many and what size tank?


----------



## Hornets inverts (Dec 2, 2011)

superuglyllc said:


> tell me what you think of this substrate im thinking of laying down: first layer is 1 cm of sand on bottom on terr.then , 2-3 of 70/30 coco/sand mix (wet that subst.) then put a layer of 2-3 just coco and damp it down till coco is moist through the sand & sand/coco keeping it moist.  ? am i going crazy with this or does this sound ok?


i really wouldnt bother with anything fancy like that, just 100% coco or 70/30 coco sand would be fine

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## superuglyllc (Dec 2, 2011)

thanks hornets, they tend to be more horizontal on wood vertical or on tilt? lol sorry for these questions but i wana set this tank up to perfection. anything you guys can add please do. i dont need my xmas present dying on me  (i mostly own desert sp.)


----------



## superuglyllc (Dec 2, 2011)

this question might be left field but would a fog machine on low in a corner of a 10 to 20 gallon set up be harmful or negetive for these scorpions or will it help out with keeping humidity and safe for them? i been reading tropical is hard to keep. siliconing plexi in a corner with a waterfall ?(no puddle), a fog machine? are these things fair play when it comes to maintaining a tropical species like this? and how often would you clean ? :unsure:


----------



## voldemort (Dec 2, 2011)

superuglyllc said:


> @voldemort :do u have a communal tank? if so how many and what size tank?


if 4 - 5 scorpions in a tank is communal, then yes. I prefer betta tanks and i just make my own 3d background. Below are samples for my breeding groups of Isometrus maculatus and Centruroides margaritatus. I also use these tanks for show purposes. Note that it is still bare, no subs, no hides and climbs.






and below is a female with 2is on its back






please pardon the quality

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Michiel (Dec 2, 2011)

Hi D3N2,

What may happen is that mold can form. Mold can consist of those pockets of little hairs protrubing from substrate or cork bark. The tiny instar 2 young, can get entangled in these hairs/ strands or whatever you want to call them, and they might not be able to free themselves and die...also food bits, not uncommon when raising a lot of young in one containers, can decompose quickly and this can lead to unhealthy situations (mites) for the young.
Drops on the sides is fine, but do not make it a sogging marsh.....

@ superugly: no a foggin machine is not necesarry (aside from the question if it harms them or not), just spray with a spray bottle and that should be enough......

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hornets inverts (Dec 2, 2011)

the fogging machine would do more harm then good, as michiel said it would trun into a soggy mess. You should really only need to mist once a week, if that

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Roblicious (Dec 2, 2011)

people goto extreme lengths to hold humidity sometimes....if you are concerned with it, just do a small false bottom, about an inch of pebbles or gravel and 2-3 inches of sub over it with a tube that goes into the false bottom. If youa re concerned with the weight just use hydro balls from a gardening store.

use a normal lid that has holes so that air can actually go in and out no need to wrap it.

depending on how big your tank is pour in x amount of water so that the water is about 3/4 of the pebbles height

fill when needed (probably once a week)

??????

profit

for these guys i dont think you need emperor like humidity, a daily mist of the substrate and visually seeing that it is moist (dark brown) should be more then enough, or just false bottom it up.


----------



## superuglyllc (Dec 2, 2011)

Sounds like a good idea rob, that takes care of the floor. /// anyone have a specific wood or bark that is in this species wild habitat. Or if not, a specific kind of wood that don't attract mold or fungus , bugs etc being moist. Grapevine sucks from my expierience.


----------



## Roblicious (Dec 2, 2011)

all wood can attract mold, mold isnt 'that' bad as long as the little ones dont get caught in it like micheil said, you can always just remove small patches of mold too.

just get cork bark from the pet store, its made of some wierd rubber/plastic stuff you can soak that stuff all day long and it wont grow mold. since you are using a exo terra its got plenty of ventilation, although i still see some patches of mold in my enclosures too, no real way to avoid it in high humidity required species since you cant 'add' anymore holes for ventilation.

dont use pine, i think thats bad for all bugs, and if you use outdoor wood make sure you microwave or oven that stuff.


----------



## superuglyllc (Dec 2, 2011)

Outside in newyork is not my option lol . Will 10 adults fit in 12x12x12? I got another one if needed on hand


----------



## Roblicious (Dec 2, 2011)

they are like 2 inches right? dont see why not


----------



## voldemort (Dec 3, 2011)

superuglyllc said:


> Outside in newyork is not my option lol . Will 10 adults fit in 12x12x12? I got another one if needed on hand


more than enough


----------



## D3N2 (Dec 3, 2011)

superuglyllc, I apologize for kind of hi-jacking your thread, I find all the information in it very interesting. 



voldemort said:


> I am currently keeping 3 breeding groups (1.4/group) of various locations in a moist environment with a lot of bark and hides. Aside from the occasional misting i also have a water dish on the ground. In terms of slings (2i-4i), i separate them and use film canisters because of cannibalism even if there are enough prey especially during a molt. I currently have 60++  2i, 30++ 3i and some 4i, aside from the adults.
> 
> excessive wetness in slings compartment, IME, is detrimental to their health. There are some 2is that died on me when their canisters become too wet or they receive the most amount of water during misting. They look like they're in their premolt, with chubby bodies and less movement.
> 
> ...


Nice!  Thanks for the information, voldemort!

It's a pity that there is not so much interest in this species in the Philippines.  I have actually been looking to obtain some, but the vendors I asked have all expressed contempt for I. maculatus.  They say that these scorpions are not easy to raise, not worth it, etc.

I wonder, is there a big difference in the I. maculatus from the 3 different locations?  I currently have one, from Sararawak, Malaysia.  It would be interesting to see what kind of differences there are between I. maculatus from various places in the Philippines,  compared to I. maculatus from Sarawak.  Also, is there a reason you keep only one male per group?  Is it because they are not as social as the females?



Hornets inverts said:


> i have found with liocheles that they are much more susceptable to drowning if there is even the slightest bit of standing water, i'm sure as little as a drop falling from the top could kill a young iso


Hornets inverts, I know what you mean.  I sprayed the enclosure of one of the Liocheles australasiae juveniles I have, a bit heavily since it kept drying out so fast and I heard that they like it pretty moist.  I checked on it the next day, it was kind of lethargic 'sitting' on a drop of water that collected in it's enclosure.  I was worried that it drowned/was drowning, so I quickly dried the drop up with a tissue.  Though it might have just been playing dead, or stressed out since I had just 'collected' it.  Anyway, it's doing fine now..



Michiel said:


> Hi D3N2,
> 
> What may happen is that mold can form. Mold can consist of those pockets of little hairs protrubing from substrate or cork bark. The tiny instar 2 young, can get entangled in these hairs/ strands or whatever you want to call them, and they might not be able to free themselves and die...also food bits, not uncommon when raising a lot of young in one containers, can decompose quickly and this can lead to unhealthy situations (mites) for the young.
> Drops on the sides is fine, but do not make it a sogging marsh.....


Thanks, Michiel.  I will definitely keep that in mind.  I like to keep my enclosures mold-free anyways.


----------



## superuglyllc (Dec 3, 2011)

This and very few web pages will be my guide for keeping these I.macs. Don't apologize D3N2 that's why this thread is here. Post more studys , post some facts , pics if you got them, its everyones thread.


----------



## voldemort (Dec 4, 2011)

D3N2 said:


> superuglyllc, I apologize for kind of hi-jacking your thread, I find all the information in it very interesting.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 D3N2:

   1 male per group is more than enough if you are not mass producing them. The number of Imacs I have right now is small had I put another male in each group. For one, the number of gravid females at a given time is controlled, the intervals of giving births is longer and easier to manage. I would hate to see the time when keeping scorpions will be a burden and burn me out. I still think that having other worthwhile activities other than this hobby is healthy. 
   Years ago, I also had the same perceptions about Isometrus maculatus like my fellow Filipinos. Why would I burden myself with keeping and breeding a common local species that would likely die because of limited literature? Then, I came upon websites like this that appreciate scorpions as it is and not where it came from and how much it costs. There isn't much of a difference with the species I have from different localities, but as it is I would like to keep their line pure AOTM. 
   I am not an expert on scorpions and the species I keep right now is nothing compared to the majority of keepers here, my ability to own/purchase is dictated by my dismal financial capabilities. But as I said a few posts ago, I am more than willing to share the experiences I have to those who want it.


----------



## superuglyllc (Dec 6, 2011)

voldemort can you post 3 different males from 3 different regions and explain there differences youve studied?(if its not too much a pain in the ---)?


----------



## voldemort (Dec 6, 2011)

superuglyllc said:


> voldemort can you post 3 different males from 3 different regions and explain there differences youve studied?(if its not too much a pain in the ---)?


As far as physical and behavioral characteristics are concerned, there are NO observable differences between the three and I think this will also holds true with the female. You see, the differences in terms of temperature, humidity etc. in the Philippines between regions and provinces do not vary that much and we only have wet, dry and campaign season. The growth rate is the same, coloration and I guess even the pain they can cause me.

Then again, I have not dissected a single specimen and my observation is done visually. I remember Scorpy1's post in VL about them (scorpion of the month) and it will be a great help for those who would try them. BTW, i got my first Imac from Scorpy1 but because of inexperience and lack of suitable prey item i've lost them.

Isometrus maculatus from other countries is a new ballgame, though.


----------



## superuglyllc (Dec 6, 2011)

Vold: what did you do wrong your first I.mac?


----------



## voldemort (Dec 6, 2011)

superuglyllc said:


> Vold: what did you do wrong your first I.mac?


like they said earlier, too much misting, inadequate prey items (this was before the roach boom era), inexperience and also that time i had my first real work so my priorities are compromised. Just plain old s2pid husbandry.


----------



## superuglyllc (Dec 6, 2011)

*they r here!*

I finally got my holy grail !  I'm good with these for a while. 7males 3females adults since october/november


----------



## Hornets inverts (Dec 6, 2011)

Wow, those males are nuts, quite different to the aussie I. maculatus


----------



## superuglyllc (Dec 7, 2011)

Said they were hawaii macs


----------



## superuglyllc (Dec 7, 2011)

*tank preparations*

Corking up exoterra for there soon to be home. These guys are slim and need tank adjustments because of the speed and size. I couldn't believe the speed until I unloaded them, made me sweat a lilbit.  Awesome species. // zoomed corkbackround siliconed on back and sides. Doors will be siliconed and after dried will be slit with a thin disposable barber razor so the doors will open and close with them being sealed


----------



## superuglyllc (Dec 7, 2011)

*snapshot*

Another blackberry snapshop


----------



## voldemort (Dec 7, 2011)

Hornets inverts said:


> Wow, those males are nuts, quite different to the aussie I. maculatus


dear santa,

                     I've been a good boy this year. Pretty pleaaassee send me a breeding trio of these.

                                                                                          busy clearing up a tank,
                                                                                              voldemort

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## D3N2 (Dec 8, 2011)

voldemort said:


> D3N2:
> 
> 1 male per group is more than enough if you are not mass producing them. The number of Imacs I have right now is small had I put another male in each group. For one, the number of gravid females at a given time is controlled, the intervals of giving births is longer and easier to manage. I would hate to see the time when keeping scorpions will be a burden and burn me out. I still think that having other worthwhile activities other than this hobby is healthy.
> Years ago, I also had the same perceptions about Isometrus maculatus like my fellow Filipinos. Why would I burden myself with keeping and breeding a common local species that would likely die because of limited literature? Then, I came upon websites like this that appreciate scorpions as it is and not where it came from and how much it costs. There isn't much of a difference with the species I have from different localities, but as it is I would like to keep their line pure AOTM.
> I am not an expert on scorpions and the species I keep right now is nothing compared to the majority of keepers here, my ability to own/purchase is dictated by my dismal financial capabilities. But as I said a few posts ago, I am more than willing to share the experiences I have to those who want it.


Thanks again for the info, voldemort!  I'd actually very much like to get my hands on a group of these local scorpions.  Are you selling yours?  Sent you a PM. 



superuglyllc said:


> I finally got my holy grail !  I'm good with these for a while. 7males 3females adults since october/november


Congrats on the new arrivals.  That scorpion's tail definitely screams, MALE!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Roblicious (Dec 9, 2011)

those tails are redonkulous

kinda like some centruroides sp (i cant think of the name of the particular one) metsoma envy is all i can say

if you have babies of those since they are small, they might be able to crawl up and through the in betweens of the glass at the opening door, near the bottom of the hinge/door the gap between the glass and the glass door is actually a bit larger, i had baby crickets do that...I just stuffed a papertowel in the 'larger' cracks and havent had any escapes since.


----------



## superuglyllc (Dec 10, 2011)

yea def couldnt keep the babies in a exoterra  , when they mate i will send a few americans a treat on the forum !


----------



## voldemort (Dec 11, 2011)

superuglyllc said:


> yea def couldnt keep the babies in a exoterra  , when they mate i will send a few americans a treat on the forum !


support the "Spread the Imacs" movement


----------

